# CigarFO cigars



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm suprised no one here has talked about the cigars at http://www.thecigarfo.com/ . The #7 (and #7 Reserva) are the ones with the most buzz it seems, but supposedly all of them are good, especially for the price. I just ordered a wheel of the #7 Reserva so I haven't tried them yet, but people I know are saying they'd be good even in the $3-$4 price range, let alone $.60 shipped!

BTW, I'm not in anyway affiliated with this company. Just passing along a deal.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Those are certainly cheap. $25 for 50! Cant go wrong with that. Let us know how they really are once you get them. Im curious


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes please keep us updated and thanks for passing this along.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Yea... I'm a little skeptical of a web site that looks like it was created with the 'Fisher-Price My First Web Site Kit'. I hope it isn't a scam to get your credit card info!

Keep us posted.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

This is the web site information as listed in InterNic - it looks like it may be legitimate (ie. not a scam). :teacher:

Registrant: 
The CIGAR Factory Outlet 
109 Green St. 
Woodbridge NJ 07095 
US 
Domain Name: THECIGARFO.COM
Administrative Contact: 
Paul Magier [email protected]

The CIGAR Factory Outlet 
109 Green St. 
Woodbridge NJ 07095 
US 
1.8882311082 (FAX) 1.7326344767 
Technical Contact: 
Paul Magier [email protected]

The CIGAR Factory Outlet 
109 Green St. 
Woodbridge NJ 07095 
US 
1.8882311082 (FAX) 1.7326344767 
Billing Contact: 
Paul Magier [email protected]

The CIGAR Factory Outlet 
109 Green St. 
Woodbridge NJ 07095 
US 
1.8882311082 (FAX) 1.7326344767 
Record created on 07-Jan-2008 
Record expires on 07-Jan-2009 
Record updated on 07-Jan-2008 15: 50: 45 EST 
Database last updated on 06-Feb-2008 13: 01: 15 EST 
Domain servers in listed order: 
ns3.webmasters.com 66.118.156.141
ns2.webmasters.com 66.118.156.61


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Isnt The Cigar Factory Outlet part of Discountcigars.com? Or am I thinking or something else?


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, I don't think you can get a wheel of Pinacolodapurplegreenorangesherbert for that price!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Yea... I'm a little skeptical of a web site that looks like it was created with the 'Fisher-Price My First Web Site Kit'. I hope it isn't a scam to get your credit card info!
> 
> Keep us posted.


The one thing I know for sure is that they are legit. I know people who have these from CFO. What I don't know is what they taste like. 

Like I said, these are really hot on a couple other boards, I was just surprised no one here had stumbled on them yet.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll let you know. I just placed an order.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm a n00b, I know... I did however, recieve my order of the #7 original blends today, and smoked one. It was GREAT! If I didn't know any better, I'd say this smoke is worth at least 6-7 bucks here in CA. It was GOOD!
I will post a review of it in the appropriate section.
Scott


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm probably gonna hit the peruvian ligero, and a wheel of the #7's


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

poriggity said:


> I'm a n00b, I know... I did however, recieve my order of the #7 original blends today, and smoked one. It was GREAT! If I didn't know any better, I'd say this smoke is worth at least 6-7 bucks here in CA. It was GOOD!
> I will post a review of it in the appropriate section.
> Scott


I don't think you are quite a n00b, Scott. I don't know you personally, but I know you've been around for a while, just not here.  Welcome first of all.

Secondly, how long did it take for you to get your order? Its only been a couple days since I ordered mine, but I've heard of people waiting like 2 weeks.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, honestly, I had issues with fedex not being able to find my house. It was slated to take about a week from order to receiving them, but since fedex couldn't find my house, it took closer to 2 weeks for me.
Scott


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Placed an order for the #7 Reservas. This deal is awesome, especially if the cigars are good as they supposedly are.

Those of you that bought other blends, post some reviews when you smoke 'em!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Being so close, I may just have to check out their factory outlet! Thanx for the lead.
UPDATE - I just called and they only do business by phone or internet.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

These might just push me into investing into Coolador!!!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I know what you mean... I am thinking about unplugging this:

















and turning it into a "coolador" if it can be done...
Scott


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

FYUI this is in noway affiliated with discount cigar, casual cigar, or the cigar factory outlet in norwalk, ct.

the above is the original CFO, and most of the hype that I have read is about THEIR cigar called the CFO.

They also sell the much raved El Cobre' cigar.

so don't confuse the 2...i have never heard of the company out of Jersey.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sam Leccia said:


> FYUI this is in noway affiliated with discount cigar, casual cigar, or the cigar factory outlet in norwalk, ct.
> 
> the above is the original CFO, and most of the hype that I have read is about THEIR cigar called the CFO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Sam. I thought it was the same Cigar Factory Outlet


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I go to Norwalk CIgar factory and get the CFO Cameroons by oliva all the time I think there great if they would last more then 2 weeks with out cracking down the middle on me 
why do you think this is happening my humi is on 69 and no other cigar does that


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Ack, most of the site is ONE image file. That makes me very scared!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, I had a lot of doubts about ordering from this site, but with this many experienced members backing the site's legitimacy, any doubts were gone.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I pulled the trigger on a bundle of #7's, I hope that my account doesn't get charged for a ski trip to Vail.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be interested in hearing from others regarding the taste. This is an awesome deal that seems almost too good to pass up.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

i also put in for #7


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

For those of you leary of the site, I understand, but I can tell you, just do it! And being about halfway down on a reserva #7 that I got from someone else, I can tell you that I am going to pull the trigger on 50 of these asap as well, and leave the original blends to sit in the humi for a bit. They are both good, but IMHO, the reserva blows the original out of the water! Don't be SKEERED!

Scott


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I just bought some...gonna be great


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been meaning to grab a wheel of these, but keep forgetting about it. Thanks, Mike, for reminding me :brick: I'll put in for a wheel tonight.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

As soon as they start shipping UPS (within a week, from what I'm told) I will be ordering a wheel of the reservas!
Scott


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Definitely post a review when you have a chance to smoke one. Never hurts to have a big ole load of stogies for the summer yard chores.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

There have been a lot of people over on Club Stogie who have bought the #7s and they all rave about the quality to price of them. They're not the best cigar ever, they freely admit that, but they are a great cigar for an amazing price.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Its like lotto you have to be in it to win it hey you never know


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

poriggity said:


> As soon as they start shipping UPS (within a week, from what I'm told) I will be ordering a wheel of the reservas!
> Scott


how do they ship? usps priority?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> how do they ship? usps priority?


They ship via fedex Ground. None of the other carriers have any problems finding my place, but fedex can't seem to. Glad I don't work for them anymore (yes, I used to be a courier for fedex)
Scott


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

BTW, here is my review on the #7 blend reserva:
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=370


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

poriggity said:


> BTW, here is my review on the #7 blend reserva:
> http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=370


Nice review, I can't wait for my order to come in, did you let them rest, or straight outta da box?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm afraid these will be another dog rocket for my avatar


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered from them, and it took a looooong time for the truck to pull up at my door. Other than that, no complaint. What with everything I have read about these, I will not be smoking any for another loooong time, but from what I have heard, they are worth it.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

poriggity said:


> BTW, here is my review on the #7 blend reserva:
> http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=370


Thanks for the review, Scott. Really making me think about pulling the trigger...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Pendaboot said:


> I ordered from them, and it took a looooong time for the truck to pull up at my door. Other than that, no complaint. What with everything I have read about these, I will not be smoking any for another loooong time, but from what I have heard, they are worth it.


I agree, the regular #7's seem to be like the connies, mediocre or piss poor when new, but with age very good for the price...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

poriggity said:


> They ship via fedex Ground. None of the other carriers have any problems finding my place, but fedex can't seem to. Glad I don't work for them anymore (yes, I used to be a courier for fedex)
> Scott


I'm glad they use fedex, because my UPS guy is too damn lazy to knock on the door. I always have to have it rerouted to my work.

even though this time I had it sent to my work anyway, so I can see them right away


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

koapoorpeople said:


> Nice review, I can't wait for my order to come in, did you let them rest, or straight outta da box?


Pulled it straight outta the box from the post office and smoked it 
Scott


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

poriggity said:


> I know what you mean... I am thinking about unplugging this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it can be done, and quite easily, with some bead/gel and an oust fan...dont even bother plugging it in


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

poriggity said:


> Pulled it straight outta the box from the post office and smoked it
> Scott


How long did it take from ordering I ordered on Friday Nite


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

jam said:


> How long did it take from ordering I ordered on Friday Nite


Jam,
I had some issues with my order of the originals.. Fedex couldn't find my house, and it took them about 2 weeks from order to delivery. That being said, in the next few days, from what I hear, they are supposed to start shipping via UPS, which should be better for me. The "reservas" I got from another BOTL, but plan on ordering a wheel of them when ThecigarFO starts shipping UPS.
Scott


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> it can be done, and quite easily, with some bead/gel and an oust fan...dont even bother plugging it in


Its plugged in currently, so if I decided to use it, I'd have to transfer my beer to my kitchen fridge, and unplug the mini fridge and let it dry up.
Scott


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info. They look interesting to try.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

From all the decent reviews I may have to check it out.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

At $.50 a stick, it'd be hard to go wrong. At worst, one only has to go wrong once.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I will re-iterate.. if you are looking for something to smoke NOW, buy the #7 reservas! Those are aged 1 year before shipping to you, and are ready now to smoke. the Original #7 blend needs some nap time.. at least 3-4 months.
Scott


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

If these are as good as they sound, I think I'm gonna buy a cooler, a few pounds of beads, and enough wheels of the reservas to fill the sucker, and just let them sit and slowly smoke them over the course of the rest of my life.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

stig said:


> If these are as good as they sound, I think I'm gonna buy a cooler, a few pounds of beads, and enough wheels of the reservas to fill the sucker, and just let them sit and slowly smoke them over the course of the rest of my life.


Make sure you like them, but after you have done that, this sure is a great price.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Haha, of course, I'm waiting on my one (ONE) wheel of reservas to come before I do anything crazy. And there's a lot of cigars I want to try before I'd actually ever do anything like that.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear that, but there is a real possibility, an idea that I have been thinking about. I have been trying, over the last six months or so, to put up a hoard of smokes to bide me over in case of a humongous increase in cigar or tobacco taxes. The idea is to amass a lot of green cigars and age them myself. These #7s are an example of the type. It would make a good place to start. Storing and aging green cigars is entirely different from aging "done" cigars. They need different conditions, temperature and rh, both colder and dryer. This may be the opportunity that I and others use to get on that road. 

It has been a mere thought that I have had, but this thread has got me thinking that it might be more than a pipe dream (cigar dream?). And, of course, these #7s are not the only green cigars that are available.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

I've never seen such a cheap cigar get positive reviews; if I were really going to hoard up a lot of a really cheap cigar, it'd probably be this one (can't wait to get these and try one out).


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I just pulled the trigger on a wheel of these. I think I am gonna have to order at least 2-3 more of them in the long run, and get my cooler up and running  This is QUITE possibly going to be my every day smoke.
Scott


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the pic over at CS looks awful tasty...cant wait to smoke the wheel of what I got...I also bought a bundle of the peruvian ligero. I may buy a wheel every paycheck for the next couple of months. soon enough I'll have enough to smoke for years.

I just spoke to them (I'm just jonesin for my sticks) and the woman on the other end recognized my name right away. she said they were deluged over the weekend. all in all it sounds like a very nice family run company. She even thanked me and welcomed me to their family.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

For those of you who ordered in the past, do they send out a Fedex tracking number or anything when it ships?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

stig said:


> For those of you who ordered in the past, do they send out a Fedex tracking number or anything when it ships?


got an e-mail saying they would send me the tracking number when it ships tomorrow


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I called them today to add the madurosto my order and i ordered mine on friday she told i should have them no later then this thursday


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice! I can't wait to get those reservas now.. I might have to order a few more bundles.
Scott


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, sounds like they have some great customer service. Can't wait till thursday!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

stig said:


> Wow, sounds like they have some great customer service. Can't wait till thursday!


neither can I....I've got the jones


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

stig said:


> Wow, sounds like they have some great customer service. Can't wait till thursday!


Pretty good customer service, but they are not too swift. I placed one order the end of January, the next on the 6th of February, and when it ran late, and I inquired by email, they did send me the tracking numbers. They even tracked it for me, and sent me the results. The really odd thing is, BOTH shipments are due to arrive on the 15th! They are on THE SAME TRUCK, in Kansas, it seems.

Their customer service may be great, but they seem to have serious problems in their shipping department. They seem to have held the first one for a week before sending it, and I have never had anything take as long as even just the second one. It must be all the bad weather, or something like that.

The cigars may be great, and the price can't be beat, but you had better have a lot of patience.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree.. you need to be willing to wait for a while for your smokes, but IMHO, its worth it.
Scott


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

*Got Them...............*

So I ordered last Wednesday, this morning I emailed them to get a DCN an this was my reply....

"Hey Ben- FedEx says its at your door right now. Open the door its NOT Dominos"
I looked outside and they were there, these guys ar scary....:chief:
They look and smell great. The Polybags are the Peruvian Ligero and the wheel are #7's. I have a whole humidor just for them!!!
I cant wait untill they warm up - they were out in the 18degree cold....
Pics attached


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Definitely post a quick review of the Peruvian ligero when you get a chance!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Got mine too. I can't say they smell too good to me, but that means very little. However I did have one stick that looked a little moldy, so examine them before you toss them in with the rest of your sticks. The moldy one dies tomorrow.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Let us know how the exacution goes!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

mitro said:


> Got mine too. I can't say they smell too good to me, but that means very little. However I did have one stick that looked a little moldy, so examine them before you toss them in with the rest of your sticks. The moldy one dies tomorrow.


Is that death by fire?


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i heard that if you buy a $100 worth for the next few days they will throw in a stinky ashtray.

not a bad deal.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Where did you hear about the stinky ashtray deal?
Scott


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

robisjebus said:


> i heard that if you buy a $100 worth for the next few days they will throw in a stinky ashtray.
> 
> not a bad deal.


$100 gets you a lot of cigars! That is a good deal. I love my Stinky.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® recently got two 50 count wheels from them; the #7 Dark Corona and the box-pressed Robusto. They'll end up sitting for a month or so before I smoke one.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

poriggity said:


> Where did you hear about the stinky ashtray deal?
> Scott


from the customer service lady at cigarfo. she told me about it.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmmm... I might have to order $100 worth of smokes from them.. even though I have a stinky already.
Scott


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

just send me the stinky as a thank you for the info.

you'll still have the cigars which i hear are really phenominal.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I just got done smoking my first one and since I started this thread, I guess I better post my thoughts.

The construction and burn were unbelievable for the price. First ash held an inch and a half and was burning razor straight. Could easily pass for a $5 cigar. I'm not good with describing flavors, I just know what I like and don't. When I first lit it up I wasn't real happy with the flavor, but as it went along it got better and I have to remind myself that they're right off the truck and when I remember what I paid for them, they still taste better than anything I've had at anywhere NEAR the price.

These are THE perfect yard-gar and would be great for your mooching buddies.  I strongly recommend picking up a wheel or splitting one.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Am I seeing this right? It looks like the wheels of Item#3 Blend#7Reserva are $25 for 50 also. Why wouldn't you buy these that are aged for the same price? Is this just a special price for now?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I was wandering the same thing?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

BrianEE93 said:


> Am I seeing this right? It looks like the wheels of Item#3 Blend#7Reserva are $25 for 50 also. Why wouldn't you buy these that are aged for the same price? Is this just a special price for now?


Brian, don't ask me why they are the same price, but as far as I know, they plan on keeping the two prices the same for either. Which is why I say just order the reservas, which are ready to smoke NOW!
Scott


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok...

For those who have tried them...honestly what can they compare to.

$25-$35 per bundle is cheap, and I don't have a problem dropping that kind cash. But honestly I'ld rather buy a couple of singles if they taste like the Don Kiki's...

So those of y'all who have tried them....do they have a cardboard taste, or stale taste that most of the under a dollar sticks seem to have?


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn, mine won't be here until Tuesday.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I recieved Mine fast ordered on Friday was here on Wednesday I have to leave mine alone for a while . it was 45 here [heat wave]and raining alot so i will try them next week
i got #7 reserve and GranTorpedo Maduro they also gave me 5 xtra


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Rowdymon said:


> Ok...
> 
> For those who have tried them...honestly what can they compare to.
> 
> ...


Rowdymon,
If you would like, I can send you a few of the reservas to try when mine get here... Just shoot me a PM with your addy.

Scott


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if they've switched over USPS for shipping yet? Their site doesn't say anything about how stuff is shipped.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

My order came FedEx Ground this week.



ER Doc said:


> Does anyone know if they've switched over USPS for shipping yet? Their site doesn't say anything about how stuff is shipped.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Mine was shipped out Tuesday with Fedex.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine came yesterday Fed ex Ground


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

And how are they?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

someone review one please


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

happy1 said:


> someone review one please


http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/370/cat/3

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/369/cat/3


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

damnit, I'm still waiting....I've got the jones something fierce....


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

For those of you that have problems with Fedex (I used to work with them, I know they can be an issue...) I emailed them and they said that they will be shipping Via UPS soon. I asked them to hold on to my order of reservas until they are able to ship via UPS. Fedex can't seem to find my house.
Scott


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

poriggity said:


> For those of you that have problems with Fedex (I used to work with them, I know they can be an issue...) I emailed them and they said that they will be shipping Via UPS soon. I asked them to hold on to my order of reservas until they are able to ship via UPS. Fedex can't seem to find my house.
> Scott


I think they held mine until they started shipping ups...


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmmm I had to specify that I wanted UPS shipping on my order, otherwise they were gonna send it fedex. Did you specify that you wanted UPS? Maybe they are just going to ship everyone's via UPS?
Scott


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I pulled the trigger on some today


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

poriggity said:


> Hmmmm I had to specify that I wanted UPS shipping on my order, otherwise they were gonna send it fedex. Did you specify that you wanted UPS? Maybe they are just going to ship everyone's via UPS?
> Scott


no, I guess they are just shipping mine slow...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I smoked a sungrown maduro tonight very strong in the beginning but the end was excellent for the price sorry i am not very good with tastes or comparing


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

jam said:


> I smoked a sungrown maduro tonight very strong in the beginning but the end was excellent for the price sorry i am not very good with tastes or comparing


I was looking at these also, the pic they have on the site looks really good.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmm I might have to pick up some of those sungrown maduros too!
Scott


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

after I get the reservas, I may order the box press...50 for 25 as well


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Ordered a bunch of these well over a week ago and nothing yet! Am calling on Monday to check on them. 
Ylo2na


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

They are good Cigars for the money but the longer they sit in the humi the better they get 
i smoke a #7 reserve right out of the box taste like sh-- after almost 2 weeks smoked one yesterday and it was great


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ylo2na said:


> Ordered a bunch of these well over a week ago and nothing yet! Am calling on Monday to check on them.
> Ylo2na


same here...they were nice to me on the phone and said it would go out tuesday and would e-mail me the tracking number. CC wasnt even billed til thurs. calling today to find out. I was going to put these guys on a regular rotation to buy at least a bundle of the reservas every 2 weeks (or maybe the box press), but with these shipping issues, I may have to hold off, but we'll see


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Zack,
I just wrote thefollowing email to them....
Dear Sir,
I ordered my cigars from you about 2 weeks ago and have heard nothing yet except I have an invoice that I printed from my order...the item is the Mature #7 Dark Corona and was to be shipped to the following:
Charles R. Leaf
7218 Hammet Road
Tampa, Fl 33647 813 841 1463
Please let me know what is going on!!!!!!
Also, would like to know where your small factory is located...
Thank you,
Any info I get will pass on to you.
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I sent a email also and never received a response, so you are better off calling thats what i did, it seemed like good customer service on the phone to me


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

It took them about a day to respond to any of my emails. Remember that today is president's day, and they may not be open.
Scott


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

update on CigarFO....just received a call from one of the owners and she said it should be arriving in mail by tomorrow. I had said there were some concerns in receiving the sticks in a timely fashion and she assured me that they go out within 3 - 4 days. Well, tomorrow is the day and we shall see whether they deliver!
Best,
Chuck/ylo2na


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds great Chuck!
Scott


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm told I should be getting mine today...so I ordered another wheel of the box press fatso


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

I am seriously beginning to think that 1/2 the people on these boards work for cbid and companies like this one.. needless to say, I'm in for a wheel of the 7 reservas and then a bundle of the box pressed fatsos!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I just Talked to Mindy, one of the owners, and she told me I should be seeing my sticks today or tomorrow. Apparently FEDEX held the box for a couple extra days. the reason I wasnt getting replies was that they have a person to reply, and she's been off. We talked for about half an hour and I decided to order another batch of sticks, 50 fatsos.

And also, they should start shipping UPS late this week, just waiting for the software to get loaded.

I'm gonna enjoy those reservas when I get them tomorrow...


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good to hear! I am itching for my reservas to get here.. good thing I still have a boatload of the original #7's to burn..
Scott


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I just got home from work, low and behold what do my eyes see, a box on the table just waiting for me!

Sweet, my order of the Blend#7 Gran Torpedo & Barb's Choice TORO. It's a bit chilly outside, but I am going out anyway to spark one up.

*Einy, meeny, miney mo*!!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

From the order conformation email that I got, it took 10 days for me to get my sticks, not bad.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

koapoorpeople said:


> Well, I just got home from work, low and behold what do my eyes see, a box on the table just waiting for me!
> 
> Sweet, my order of the Blend#7 Gran Torpedo & Barb's Choice TORO. It's a bit chilly outside, but I am going out anyway to spark one up.
> 
> *Einy, meeny, miney mo*!!


Let me know what you think of barbs Choice I wanted to try them


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Out of curiosity, can anyone recognize what the blurred out bands are in the pictures? I haven't gone through too many cigars, but I'm sure some others here can recognize them.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I am in the same boat i cant see the band .......they say on there web site that they also roll cigars for big companies does anyone know who i have sent emails to them no response


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

jam said:


> I am in the same boat i cant see the band .......they say on there web site that they also roll cigars for big companies does anyone know who i have sent emails to them no response


best bet is to call and talk to Barb


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like to get the #7 reserve but i only see the Corona size and I prefer Robusto size, ecspecially in wheels of 50


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

They only make one size. IMHO, the size doesn't make or break it. They say its a corona, but they are about 6.5" long...
Scott


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok, I smoked the Barbs Choice last night, and it was pretty cold in the garage (w/2 small heaters).
Appearance- very sharp box press, and kind of wrinkly. It appears that they were a little over humidified and then they settled down. there is a noticeable shrinkage?? When I removed the cap, the tobacco inside is kind of removed from the end, like it shrunk and retracted. almost like a little divot in the end.

Smoke- there was a slightly sweet taste at the beginning with a slightly labored draw. As I was smoking the slight plug remained until the last 1/3. I would say that this is a more mild than medium smoke, but with the medium at the latter part of the cigar.(naturally)

I was kind of cold, so there is a lot missing from this review, but as a morning cigar and the price, it seems to be just fine. As I get into the wheel, I will better understand the flavor profile.

The name on the band is "Quadrado"


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I would like to get the #7 reserve but i only see the Corona size and I prefer Robusto size, ecspecially in wheels of 50


A 6or 6.5 inch 50 ring cigar is a toro not a corona.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

It was confusing to me too. Their website list them as a Corona and Double Corona


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> It was confusing to me too. Their website list them as a Corona and Double Corona


Their Double corona is a tad larger tha a std churchill 7.25+ x 50


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I would like to get the #7 reserve but i only see the Corona size and I prefer Robusto size, ecspecially in wheels of 50


click here and go to the bottom of the page:

http://www.thecigarfo.com/store/cart.php?cat=BLEND+Number+7

as for just the corona size thats the blend 7 mature dark


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I would really like to try some of these before I buy 25 or 50 cigars i don't like, I trust ya'lls opinion but you know taste is subjective.

Would anyone like to work out a trade?

I'd like to try the #7 reserva, peruvian ligero, Barb's choice, EP maduro, blend 7 mature dark and really any other one's you picked up from the site... I'll try and make it worth your while with a few sticks of my own, you can even make a request and if I have it i'll fire it your way.

Let me know on here or via PM if you're interested!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ok...I got my #7 reservas today (fedex delivered them to work yesterday, but I was off).

pre light aroma...Great, not much spice on the nose, but heavy tobacco

lighting...good

first couple puffs....well, the first 5 or so puffs tasted like ass (dont ask me how I know what ass tastes like) at around the 6th puff the stick settled down and gave me some strong tobacco flavor with some underlying spice, this stick is a solid medium to medium full at the end. I nubbed it and would recommend these sticks. they are worth more than the .50 I paid for them, and while they arent $10 sticks (and most 10 sticks arent 10 dollar sticks) these could be $3 sticks, and once they settle in the 'dor, should be better.

I'll smoke a peruvian ligero tomorrow. and when I get the fatsos, I'll review that too


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

PM sent ...Cigars on the way also.
DC 0103 8555 7492 3687 9088

:baffled:



boxer757 said:


> I would really like to try some of these before I buy 25 or 50 cigars i don't like, I trust ya'lls opinion but you know taste is subjective.
> 
> Would anyone like to work out a trade?
> 
> ...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Let them sit a while they get better with time .........excellent reviews


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> first couple puffs....well, the first 5 or so puffs tasted like ass


I had the exact same experience OTT. I was just standing there shaking my head muttering to myself about wasting $30. Hopefully they have settled down by now.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> click here and go to the bottom of the page:
> 
> http://www.thecigarfo.com/store/cart.php?cat=BLEND+Number+7
> 
> as for just the corona size thats the blend 7 mature dark


Thanks alot Zack, I didnt see the Reserva Robustos hiding at the bottom of the page. I thought the whole page was just the normal # 7.
Great, now I have to order them.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I guess I am lucky, I have smoked 5 reservas now, and every one has been great. Got an email from them saying that my order will go out today via UPS.. 
Scott


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm gonna smoke one right now. I'll report back.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I wanna smoke an orignal #7 but its foggy and snowing here 
Scott


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

They all look and sound pretty good, but I wish they sold samplers or something. I don't really want to buy like 50 cigars that I'm not sure I'll like.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> They all look and sound pretty good, but I wish they sold samplers or something. I don't really want to buy like 50 cigars that I'm not sure I'll like.


main reason I ordered them was for my good for nothing buddies who like to bum smokes!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

CTDavis said:


> main reason I ordered them was for my good for nothing buddies who like to bum smokes!


HA! Thats why I have no friends! :baffled:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> HA! Thats why I have no friends! :baffled:


I'll try and get a couple out to ya before I leave for Norway...


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

"On FedEx vehicle for delivery"

Woot! After smoking a Villiger Export Maduro (another cheap cigar) late late last night (early early this morning), I have even greater hopes and expectations for these cheap little buggers.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll post pictures one of these days...


----------



## matalo-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

After reading about these, I just ordered some of the #7 Darks. Will let you know how they are.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I just got done with my 2nd #7 reserva and my opinion hasn't really changed. They start off not so great, but get better and better thoughout the whole cigar. I sill recommend them.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

mitro said:


> Well I just got done with my 2nd #7 reserva and my opinion hasn't really changed. They start off not so great, but get better and better thoughout the whole cigar. I sill recommend them.


like I said the first 5 puffs are like ass....the one I smoked today was the same way...the rest of the cigar was fabulous...

I also smoked the peruvian ligero toro...they need to settle down. but, they are great cigars, medium-full, earthy, little spice, until I relit it and then there was serious spice (it was almost a nub so the heat may have been a factor)

I'm lovin this find...I cant wait for the fatsos now


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Just got my bundle of #7 Reserva's. They're not the greatest looking cigars, some are downright ugly, but they smell pretty good and I can't wait until I have a chance to light one up.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> ...I cant wait for the fatsos now


I ordered the fatsos, and they just arrived. Way too early to smoke one, but what I see is a big disappointment already. You can't judge a book by its cover, but this cover is, let's just say, not what I expected, not by a long shot, at all.

My advice: I, for one, will stick with the #7 Reservas, until some BOTL tells me different.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> PM sent ...Cigars on the way also.
> DC 0103 8555 7492 3687 9088
> 
> :baffled:


Thanks so much Ben! Very generous of you to fire some my way, I'll let ya'll know what I think when they get here.

Sorry I couldn't find any scorps but I will find some nasty dog rocket laying around the bottom of my humi for you to smoke on:biggrin:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

*want to trade*

Any one want to trade 26 sun grown maduro from cigarfo and a box of 50 villager exports maduro with a leather case for the exports for any Cameroon you deside make me a offer i cant refuse


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

jam said:


> Any one want to trade 26 sun grown maduro from cigarfo and a box of 50 villager exports maduro with a leather case for the exports for any Cameroon you deside make me a offer i cant refuse


huh? what exactly is the trade?


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

It looks like he wants to dump those cheaper smokes for some cameroons. If I had any cameroons, I'd take up that offer, I think the Villigers are pretty good and convenient, and the cigarfo maduros don't look too bad either.


----------



## NullSmurf-cl (May 10, 2007)

Extremely wet when received. 3 months at 60%, and mine loosened up nicely. Flavor is ok - its a yard gar.



koapoorpeople said:


> Ok, I smoked the Barbs Choice last night, and it was pretty cold in the garage (w/2 small heaters).
> Appearance- very sharp box press, and kind of wrinkly. It appears that they were a little over humidified and then they settled down. there is a noticeable shrinkage?? When I removed the cap, the tobacco inside is kind of removed from the end, like it shrunk and retracted. almost like a little divot in the end.
> 
> Smoke- there was a slightly sweet taste at the beginning with a slightly labored draw. As I was smoking the slight plug remained until the last 1/3. I would say that this is a more mild than medium smoke, but with the medium at the latter part of the cigar.(naturally)
> ...


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

NullSmurf said:


> Extremely wet when received. 3 months at 60%, and mine loosened up nicely. Flavor is ok - its a yard gar.


Bruce, thanks, I was hoping that they would get better. :lol:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the second #7 Reserva was better than the 1st...my fatsos should be here tomorrow, and I may have to buy another bundle of the peruvian ligero's for aging.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I've only ever tried the reserva #7 and original #7. Would you say Buddha that the others are worth giving a shot?
Scott


----------



## NullSmurf-cl (May 10, 2007)

I also got a wheel of some coronas - forget the titles. I've smoked about 10 of them and will admit that the value is there. They're 50 cent cigars. Some have smoked well, others were poor to unsmokable. I just had visions of somebody sweeping up scraps from the rolling room floor to make these. I gues the antithesis is that a premium cigar is consistant in flavor, quality, and construction. At 50 cents, you can't expect any of the above.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Bummer you feel that way man.. I have had quite a few of the reservas and every one of them has been a good smoke.
Scott


----------



## NullSmurf-cl (May 10, 2007)

poriggity said:


> Bummer you feel that way man.. I have had quite a few of the reservas and every one of them has been a good smoke.
> Scott


Maybe I'm conveying the wrong impression. They are fine for the price. In ten cigars, I'd have trouble saying that any 2 smoked the same. They smoked like 50 cent cigars. I won't be buying again, not out of disgust, but because I have a finite amount of storage. I chose to aim a bit higher.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

poriggity said:


> I've only ever tried the reserva #7 and original #7. Would you say Buddha that the others are worth giving a shot?
> Scott


the peruvian ligero is worth it.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm still thinking about pulling the trigger on these. I purchased the big ol' bundle of Connies from Mikes Cigars. But, if I still have room in the humi, I may still go after a bundle of the #7 Reservas. Should I????


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ER Doc said:


> I'm still thinking about pulling the trigger on these. I purchased the big ol' bundle of Connies from Mikes Cigars. But, if I still have room in the humi, I may still go after a bundle of the #7 Reservas. Should I????


I say yes, of the five I smoked, only the one fresh off the truck had the rough start. the rest have been a solid medium smoke, straightforward, with no construction problems for a mix fill cigar.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but when I got my Reservas, they were dry as hell, right now they're sitting my humidor sucking up moisture.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesting.. I have gotten a 3 pack from a BOTL on another site, and they were almost too moist, and all my #7 originals were a bit moist as well.
Scott


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I vaguely remember reading somewhere that the guys at CigarFO heard about the wetness problem and started shipping them drier.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

My # 7 reserves came like sponges a few weeks in the humi there finally getting good now


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am a bit dissapointed, as I emailed them on thursday to get a tracking number, and still have no response. This isn't reminiscent of my last experience with them.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

poriggity said:


> I am a bit dissapointed, as I emailed them on thursday to get a tracking number, and still have no response. This isn't reminiscent of my last experience with them.


I'd call, thats the best way to get ahold of them


----------



## NullSmurf-cl (May 10, 2007)

poriggity said:


> I am a bit dissapointed, as I emailed them on thursday to get a tracking number, and still have no response. This isn't reminiscent of my last experience with them.


Like I said, they have communication issues.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Barbara at CFO is quite decent to deal with. They SURELY have some delivery issues. Some orders have taken two weeks, others a week. I don't believe they send out any delivery information as a matter of course. 
One of the posters on Club Stogie had issues with a missing order,possibly stolen from his doorstep. He called, they figured it was supposed to have been delivered, but hadn't been received........she RESHIPPED for free. 

They ARE on the up and up. I have a Buddy on the Woodbridge PD who stated they have been there awhile with ZERO reports or complaints. I agree the site made me a little leery as well.

the Reserve #7 thats aged a year is probably THE way to go. Hell of a smoke when cutting the lawn, for fishing, or to hand out to those friends who just HAVE to have a cigar but lay it down after ten puffs.

A sixty cent cigar thats REALLy quite decent!! Eureka!! Now to REALLY stock up before they double or triple the price, since they have been discovered. Or the ICE Agents raid the factory LOL.

FN in MT


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I ordered 2 bundles of cammies to try last friday they told on monday she might get them out this friday so yes they have major problem with delivery service


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright guys I just though I would throw in my 2 cents on the #7 Reserva. Please bear with me as I am not the best reviewer in the world:teacher:

Cigar: CigarFo #7 Reserva
Beverage: water
Cut: xikar table-top cut

Construction:
Pretty good, better than alot of stick that are much more expensive.
Not perfectly round but fairly good looking.
A little spongey like the others have been saying, nothing alarming though.

Pre-light Draw was just right, not too loose, not too tight (I swear I didn't mean to rhyme)

After toasting the foot with my torch I braced myself for the first puff not knowing what to expect. I was pleasantly surprised.
Not a ton of smoke yet but a good draw. Some nice flavor... a bit a leather, alittle hint of spice. Definitely some spice when blown through the nose; sort of a mild pepper scent, like oregano or something...

1/3 the smoke is picking up a bit in volume. I would say it is hitting right in the middle at medium for flavor and strength. Not too complex at this point, but pleasant.
Ash holds through the 1/3 about 2 inches and then flavor is stengthening just a bit.

The bouquet of the smoke is pretty nice. I wouldn't expect any bystanders to complain about the scent.

This cigar is reminiscent of something I have smoked before. I am definitely enjoying it.


2/3 has been pretty similar to the 1/3, intensity is continuing to build.


Last third is tasting great. The flavor has picked up considerably over the first two thirds. Getting a stronger wood/white pepper sort of taste.



Well I nubbed the S.O.B. Very suprised at how much I enjoyed this even when trying to concentrate on the quality.
I would say this smoke could compete with alot of the $5-$7 cigars on the market right now.


Big thanks to GreySmoke for letting me try this out. I will be buying at least one shipment of 50 and would recomend the #7 reserva to anyone looking for an inexpensive smoke for golf, the yard, or just to pass out to inexperienced smokers.

I hope this was helpful, I'm not great at describing flavors or structuring a review but I did my best!:nerd:


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Spot on with the review, IMHO.
Nice!
Scott


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Giving these away to members of the Robusto Or Rothschild Box Pass...


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Posted the same info over on club Stogie,

I ordered some wheels of #7's on the 24th over the net. 

We have a weird shipping Reg here in Montana regarding cigs/cigars. I think an adult signature is reqd. Anyway, UPS will NOT ship tobbaco products. I've had some problems in the past.

So I called CFO this morning and got the ever bubbly Barbara. We discussed my unique problem,she had already shipped my order out via Fed-Ex Ground.

She mentioned that they have been absolutely INUNDATED with orders the past few weeks but have caught up. We also talked about the lack of tracking numbers, shipping delays, etc. 

I think we imagine CFO as another CI , JR's or Famous. Yet they are more of a Mom & Pop sort of operation, not quite as organized. 

The cigars offered are surely a bargain. Personally I like a 50 cent cigar that's still enjoyable. IF I have to "pay" by not getting IMMEDIATE shipping or not knowing what the tracking number is....So be it. 

I guess we need to be patient with CFO and understand they are a smaller operation. 

FN in MT


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

I am pretty sure they are the company behind the brand Pinar.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks like they charged my card today for my wheel of 50 reservas.. I don't know where I will put them when they get here 
Scott


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

poriggity said:


> Looks like they charged my card today for my wheel of 50 reservas.. I don't know where I will put them when they get here
> Scott


Tupperware and the WaterPillow I sent to get you by!:redface:

Just can't give up the beer frig. huh?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, considering its stocked full of beer that the wife doesn't know about at the moment... I can't give it up, then she would know just about my spending habits :lol:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

poriggity said:


> Well, considering its stocked full of beer that the wife doesn't know about at the moment... I can't give it up, then she would know just about my spending habits :lol:


I hear you! I sneak over to my B&M when I leave work early and pay in cash. She thinks I spend a lot on lunch. BTW, I smell like smoke because I was standing with the guys at smoke break.:redface:


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

BrianEE93 said:


> I hear you! I sneak over to my B&M when I leave work early and pay in cash. She thinks I spend a lot on lunch. BTW, I smell like smoke because I was standing with the guys at smoke break.:redface:


My problem is, I have a beard.. so the smoke just kinda sweeps in there, and stays there.. I have been somewhat sucessful though, if I can find a bathroom with liquid soap, I can wash my hands, and scrub my beard with the soap before getting home, and chew gum when I walk in the door, and usually problem solved. Its not that she really cares if I smoke, but she hates the smell hahaha.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

poriggity said:


> My problem is, I have a beard.. so the smoke just kinda sweeps in there, and stays there.. I have been somewhat sucessful though, if I can find a bathroom with liquid soap, I can wash my hands, and scrub my beard with the soap before getting home, and chew gum when I walk in the door, and usually problem solved. Its not that she really cares if I smoke, but she hates the smell hahaha.


She doesn't care I smoke it is just the money thing. Especially when I have a lot of cigars in my cabinet.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

FN in MT said:


> I think we imagine CFO as another CI , JR's or Famous. Yet they are more of a Mom & Pop sort of operation, not quite as organized.


mom and pop aint the word for it. there are 3 employees!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm buying another bundle of peruvian ligeros and another brick of the fatsos. I may even get a 5er of the new sticks

after that I'm gonna have to hold off for a week or 2 to make some room


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

BrianEE93 said:


> She doesn't care I smoke it is just the money thing. Especially when I have a lot of cigars in my cabinet.


I guess I should qualify that.. She doesn't like the smell, and doesn't like the $$ spent.. Thats why I am glad I have found thecigarFO.com... Slow shipping or not.. the price is right!
Scott


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I'm definately going to have to get in on this. You've just about convinced me that my humidor just won't look full enough without it...


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

A comment and a 2 questions:

"The purpose of a wife is to make sure a husband doesn't have too much fun."

How can a cigar that tastes so good when smoked and leaves no aftertaste raise sooooo many issues about odor from others?

Have any of you tried "pipe tobacco" cigars to see if the odor issue is made better?


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

been 11 days since I made my order, will give them a call today if it does not arrive.


----------



## matalo-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

poriggity said:


> Looks like they charged my card today for my wheel of 50 reservas.. I don't know where I will put them when they get here
> Scott


I think they charged my card too. Was your charge marked PUROS INTRN'L DE ARMND


----------



## matalo-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

*Possible Split on PERUVIAN LIGERO*

I am a huge fan of the fullest of full body smokes and would like to try the PERUVIAN LIGERO. They have a sampler for $20. 5Toros 6x52 5Torpedos 6.5x54
with 1Churchill 7x50 FREE. Would anyone be interested in splitting this to try them out? I would let you have the Churchill. Please let me know.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

MindRiot said:


> I am pretty sure they are the company behind the brand Pinar.


I do believe thats correct.


----------



## matalo-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Tuelle, thanks for the PM. Will send you order info shortly.


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

matalo said:


> Tuelle, thanks for the PM. Will send you order info shortly.


That's awesome Jason! I've been wanting to try these myself. PP sent!
--Larry


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I just received my ARS Cameron Gigante i like this better the #7 reserve and maduros


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone know about these Gigante torpedo cigars they are pushing as a tatuaje alternative? 1 day deal for today only apparently... Think they are worth a try?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

matalo said:


> I think they charged my card too. Was your charge marked PUROS INTRN'L DE ARMND


IIRC, thats what it was.
Scott


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

matalo said:


> I am a huge fan of the fullest of full body smokes and would like to try the PERUVIAN LIGERO. They have a sampler for $20. 5Toros 6x52 5Torpedos 6.5x54
> with 1Churchill 7x50 FREE. Would anyone be interested in splitting this to try them out? I would let you have the Churchill. Please let me know.


Tried the peruvian ligero torpedo and to be honest I'm not impressed they are just ok in my book, lots of earthy flavors but little spice, pepper I look for in a ligero...


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am trying to nail down what the cigarFO's taste like, you know.. like compare them to another cigar, but I really can't say that I've had one that tastes like this.... For those interested, check out my review here:

http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/369/cat/3

Scott


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GreySmoke said:


> Tried the peruvian ligero torpedo and to be honest I'm not impressed they are just ok in my book, lots of earthy flavors but little spice, pepper I look for in a ligero...


I let mine sit for a week and they were MUCH better


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

The reservas CAN be smoked right off the truck, but just like any cigar, they get better with a week or two's rest. The original #7's can use a couple weeks. I have had mine a month, and they are great.
Scott


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

if you like Cameroon try the AR select Gigante a really good cigar for the price .....


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GreySmoke said:


> Tried the peruvian ligero torpedo and to be honest I'm not impressed they are just ok in my book, lots of earthy flavors but little spice, pepper I look for in a ligero...


and if you want to get rid of the ones you have left, maybe we can work out a trade


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

jam said:


> if you like Cameroon try the AR select Gigante a really good cigar for the price .....


:frown:
Glad to hear that. I ordered some, but when they arrived, I don't know... something about the way they looked, made me put them into long term storage. Maybe I should bring them up to a more ready humidor, and dry box a couple for smoking in a week or so.
:biggrin:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Storage i recieved them today and smoked 2 and ordered another


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

really hope mine arrive tomorrow, been nearly 2 weeks. Ready to throw these in the humi! a total of 100 cigars coming


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> and if you want to get rid of the ones you have left, maybe we can work out a trade


PM Me so I dont forget - I'm in Norway for another week I'll check whats left when I return I've gifted a few already. I wouldnt mind trying some of their others, Cammies or lancero's or any thing other than #7's I have plenty of those and #7 reserva's


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I just called them. Its 9:30 their time, and I got no answer. Left a message on the answering machine. If I don't get a call back soon, I may just give up on them. 50 cents or not, I ordered these back on about the 15th of February, and I still don't have them.
Scott


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, this is REALLY starting to piss me off... Some of you know that I had grown to like thecigarFO blend #7.. $25 for 50 smokes, and they were pretty good.. Well, I ordered another wheel of the #7 reservas way back on the 15th of February... I specifically asked for them to wait until they were capable of shipping via UPS to ship my order that way. Well, I emailed them, and got an email back saying that my smokes would go out on the 20th of February... Didn't get a tracking number, even though I asked for it via email NUMEROUS times. Its now March 4th, and I STILL don't have a tracking number or my cigars, yet my card has been charged. Yes, its only $30 total, but thats not the point. I made a long distance call to NJ, which I had to pay for, to try and get a tracking number. Bear in mind, it was 9:30am on the east coast. I got an answering machine. I left my name, date of order, date they were supposed to be shipped, and my contact phone number. I STILL have not gotten a call back, and have no idea where my smokes are. I am about to try and call AGAIN to try and get a tracking number, but I can tell you, this will be my last order from these people. I don't care how good the smokes are for the price.

End Rant.

Scott


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I want to pull the trigger on these but not sure just yet. Would someone be willing to sell or trade a few.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

If I EVER get mine, I will send you a few... 
Scott


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

poriggity said:


> Ok, this is REALLY starting to piss me off... Some of you know that I had grown to like thecigarFO blend #7.. $25 for 50 smokes, and they were pretty good.. Well, I ordered another wheel of the #7 reservas way back on the 15th of February... I specifically asked for them to wait until they were capable of shipping via UPS to ship my order that way. Well, I emailed them, and got an email back saying that my smokes would go out on the 20th of February... Didn't get a tracking number, even though I asked for it via email NUMEROUS times. Its now March 4th, and I STILL don't have a tracking number or my cigars, yet my card has been charged. Yes, its only $30 total, but thats not the point. I made a long distance call to NJ, which I had to pay for, to try and get a tracking number. Bear in mind, it was 9:30am on the east coast. I got an answering machine. I left my name, date of order, date they were supposed to be shipped, and my contact phone number. I STILL have not gotten a call back, and have no idea where my smokes are. I am about to try and call AGAIN to try and get a tracking number, but I can tell you, this will be my last order from these people. I don't care how good the smokes are for the price.
> 
> End Rant.
> 
> Scott


Not much of a value if you don't get them.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> I want to pull the trigger on these but not sure just yet. Would someone be willing to sell or trade a few.


I can send you 9- #7s i can send 3-AR select gigante Corojo and 2- AR Select Cammies Longsdale if thats ok


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried the mature #7 DARK corona?

How about the DRI-BOX Blend #7 Goldfoot... what the hell is a goldfoot?


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

jam said:


> I can send you 9- #7s i can send 3-AR select gigante Corojo and 2- AR Select Cammies Longsdale if thats ok


PM Sent


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, I finally pulled the trigger. #7 Reservas are to be mine...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

By the way, I noticed that the #7 Reservas Belicosos were $0.75 a piece and not $0.50 (like the toros). Had I just missed this before or is this the first price change reflecting the popularity and demand?


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, there's so much buzz about these, I guess I will jump in. I'll be bummed if they are no good, but you can't really go wrong with the price.

Tuelle - have you received yours? I have read the review, but it doesn't really give enough info. Can any one talk to the flavor on these? Do they taste like anything else that is popular?

Cover me fellas - I'm goin' in.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ER Doc said:


> By the way, I noticed that the #7 Reservas Belicosos were $0.75 a piece and not $0.50 (like the toros). Had I just missed this before or is this the first price change reflecting the popularity and demand?


no, the grand beli is a new size


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

The grand beli is the new size. After the way I felt like I was treated, and ignored on this last order I placed, I don't know that I'll be ordering anymore. I think I will give taboo cigars a try. I guess for 50 cents a cigar, I shouldn't expect much. Here's a little story of what went down with my last order. I finally got them yesterday. 3 of which were damaged by shipping, and unsmokeable.
Some of you know that I had grown to like thecigarFO blend #7.. $25 for 50 smokes, and they were pretty good.. Well, I ordered another wheel of the #7 reservas way back on the 11th of February... I specifically asked for them to wait until they were capable of shipping via UPS to ship my order that way. Well, I emailed them, and got an email back saying that my smokes would go out on the 20th of February... Didn't get a tracking number, even though I asked for it via email NUMEROUS times. Its now March 4th, and I STILL don't have a tracking number or my cigars, yet my card has been charged. Yes, its only $30 total, but thats not the point. I made a long distance call to NJ, which I had to pay for, to try and get a tracking number. Bear in mind, it was 9:30am on the east coast. I got an answering machine. I left my name, date of order, date they were supposed to be shipped, and my contact phone number. I STILL have not gotten a call back, and have no idea where my smokes are. I am about to try and call AGAIN to try and get a tracking number, but I can tell you, this will be my last order from these people. I don't care how good the smokes are for the price.

Just reminiscent of my experience. I finally ended up PM'ing paul, who works there (or owns the place) on another board, and he FINALLY got back to me. Its not that hard to pick up a phone, and I am afraid, that they may have lost a customer based on how they handled this last order.
Scott


----------



## dnapunk (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright...well I have to try them I guess. I've been watching this thread for a while now and figured it would eventually go down. I pulled the trigger last night about 1:34am. We'll see how fast they ship to NY.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

dnapunk said:


> Alright...well I have to try them I guess. I've been watching this thread for a while now and figured it would eventually go down. I pulled the trigger last night about 1:34am. We'll see how fast they ship to NY.


I have ordered two separate bundles from them....very nice people when you call about your order. Seem genuinely appreciative that you chose their place of business to order cigars. And, like all the other posts about tardiness, my situation was no different.
Here is my suggestion, imho, Cigarfo.com is a "tardy" company when it comes to getting your order back in a timely fashion regardless of the price. The product is good, you just have to wait and be patient. Your choice...accept them or dont order! It is that simple!!!!
As for me, I decided to contintue to order cigars from them and I just forget about the order. Then, one day out of the blue, I get my stuff and I am happy! End of story!
Ylo2na/chuck
ps..the sticks are so cheap, you can forget about that $30 or $60 for a few weeks and it wont hurt you! Just be sure you have enough other smokes to tide you over during the "cold, non-delivery spell"!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Good point Chuck! Its nice to receive a box of cigars in the mail that you forgot about. Its almost like bombing yourself!!! Its also nice to put these in the humi for awhile and forget about them. I still need to get my hands on these.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm somewhere between Scott and Chuck. I would be fine with the wait if they just let you knew that ahead of time AND they let you know when they actually ship. I still think they are worth the wait, but I can definitely understand that the CS nightmare would turn folks off.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a question for you guys... I need your opinion I guess.

I have alittle extra cash and figured why not spend it on cigars?

There are some things on the CFO site as long as a Cbid item that I could pick up that are value priced. For alittle less than $200 I could have around 200 smokes to lock away for everyday use or if the world wide ban ever hits! lol

or

I could drop that $200 on a box of Cabiguan Guapos or perhaps something from that little island in the south...


What do you guys think? Stock up with abunch of decent smokes that I can have everyday, hand out, and will last me a long time. OR get a box of smokes that are super premium but I will haev to use them sparingly.


I'm not worried about the shipping time on the CFO cigars or anything, I'm just talking straight quantity versus quality here






I appreciate any input, I'm just kinda stumped on which way to go!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd get a box of 36 Oliva V lancero's for under $150 and 50-100 of the FO's to put away...Best of both worlds....



boxer757 said:


> I have a question for you guys... I need your opinion I guess.
> 
> I have alittle extra cash and figured why not spend it on cigars?
> 
> ...


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm with Greysmoke on this, if you can handle the wait for the CFO's.
Scott


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> I'd get a box of 36 Oliva V lancero's for under $150 and 50-100 of the FO's to put away...Best of both worlds....


Yeah you are right... I think I'll go with 50 of the #7 reservas and 50 of the #7 mature dark coronas

I actually have never had the Serie V, whats the flavor profile like? 36 for under 150 sounds like a good deal though...

Does anyone know if either of these are any good? I'm considering pulling the trigger on one or both...
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=546929
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=546928


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Try the AR Gigante if you like Cameroon great smoke for the price.........

I ordered a few time the longest was a week but i can her a few days after i place order


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> Yeah you are right... I think I'll go with 50 of the #7 reservas and 50 of the #7 mature dark coronas
> 
> I actually have never had the Serie V, whats the flavor profile like? 36 for under 150 sounds like a good deal though...
> 
> ...


The 5 vegas Miami is a good smoke, I'm not sure about the ITC's I'd hold off on those until they make the rounds and there are some more reviews. I've heard that there are better Barber Poles out there, it seems like it is the flavor of the day in cigars.


----------



## matalo-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Just got my #7 matures in yesterday. Tried one OTT and man I was quite surprised. Nice flavor, nice strength. Will definitely be ordering more.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Now I have almost 200 of the CigarFO sticks... <G> They are all very surprisingly good...


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I ordered some of the Graffiti and the Stumpy  last night out of curiosity. We'll see how long it takes to get them.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

If you get the stumpy's, smoke one and review it. I wanna know what its like. Paul, the rep for cigarFO is swearing up and down that they've had this idea for the better part of 10 years, yet I find it highly suspicious that they show up on the website shortly before the nub release.
Scott


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

poriggity said:


> If you get the stumpy's, smoke one and review it. I wanna know what its like. Paul, the rep for cigarFO is swearing up and down that they've had this idea for the better part of 10 years, yet I find it highly suspicious that they show up on the website shortly before the nub release.
> Scott


You don't want me to review it. I have likely one of the least discerning palletes you'll find :lol:

I'd be more than happy to sent you some when I get them and let you decide for yourself.

Woo... 400 posts.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

baboruger said:


> The 5 vegas Miami is a good smoke, I'm not sure about the ITC's I'd hold off on those until they make the rounds and there are some more reviews. I've heard that there are better Barber Poles out there, it seems like it is the flavor of the day in cigars.


Thanks for the tip!

Yeah I have only had a couple of barber poles and neither one really knocked my socks off and it seems that the ones that are highly renowned like the fuentes are hard to come by. I just wanna find a good one! lol But I will hold off and spend my money elsewhere...

Mitro, if you can let us know what you think about both of those sticks as I thought about ordering them but held off because nobody had given the thumbs up!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

mitro said:


> You don't want me to review it. I have likely one of the least discerning palletes you'll find :lol:
> 
> I'd be more than happy to sent you some when I get them and let you decide for yourself.
> 
> Woo... 400 posts.


Congrats on 400


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn, there's way too many cigars from cigarfo I want to try, and not enough time to get to them all.

Would there be any interest if I were to organize a bundle split of a bunch of cigars from cigarfo?


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Yeah I have only had a couple of barber poles and neither one really knocked my socks off and it seems that the ones that are highly renowned like the fuentes are hard to come by. I just wanna find a good one! lol But I will hold off and spend my money elsewhere...
> 
> Mitro, if you can let us know what you think about both of those sticks as I thought about ordering them but held off because nobody had given the thumbs up!


Try the Taboo. http://www.taboocigars.com/category.sc?categoryId=4 I ordered their sampler and have had their "twist" barber pole n the past and really liked it.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

I've been trying to be the voice of Moderation here regarding the tardy CFO orders. They remind me of both a mechanic I use and my favorite gunsmith. 

Both do wonderful work, very reasonably priced, stand behind it 110%, a pleasure to deal with, but one WILL WAIT for the job to be completed. So I have learned to adapt to their way of business.

Same deal for CFO I guess. I surely like the cigars. They are SO cheap that they allow me to spend MORE for premiums while still having CHEAP everyday smokes for next to NOTHING.

Currently waiting on FOUR+ bundles to show up. Ordered over the net on a Saturday evening 2/23. Today the 7th, almost TEN working days from order date. Still nothing.

Ordered some sticks from Famous late Monday aftn...... they came in yesterdays mail! Really wish CFO would figure out how to expedite things.
Then again...It's Christmas when they show up and You forgot about them a week ago!!

Patience is a virtue I guess.

FN in MT


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

stig said:


> Damn, there's way too many cigars from cigarfo I want to try, and not enough time to get to them all.
> 
> Would there be any interest if I were to organize a bundle split of a bunch of cigars from cigarfo?


I'm in then again I'm always in...Mike wanna take the lead, I'll help I'm back next week...


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> I'm in then again I'm always in...Mike wanna take the lead, I'll help I'm back next week...


Hell no! If I have that many cigars show up at my house at this point I"ll be knockin' on your door looking for a place to stay! :lol:

I'll help (do some of the shipping or whatever) if you want to though.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

mitro said:


> Hell no! If I have that many cigars show up at my house at this point I"ll be knockin' on your door looking for a place to stay! :lol:
> 
> I'll help (do some of the shipping or whatever) if you want to though.


OK they can come to my place. We can chat early next week I'm jonezing for some herfing....


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> OK they can come to my place. We can chat early next week I'm jonezing for some herfing....


You and me both! I got at least one cigar I'm dying for you to try.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

mitro said:


> You and me both! I got at least one cigar I'm dying for you to try.


To be honest I cant wait..These unaged cubans at $30-50 a stick are killing me Im about to go out in the cold for a Mont #4. Last one unless I pick up another one for tomorrow night. I fly on Sunday...


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*Arrived!!*

Look what Fed-Ex just dropped off. Package came in good shape, contents packed very well. My four bundles of fifty #7 Matures, and a 20 pack of the Cameroons. they also threw in a nice Stinky Ashtray,which will look good in the man cave........ and a sample of another of their Cameroons.

Not a great digital, the green tape is MY ID of what the heck they are. I am definetly OVER the TOP with acquisitions lately. I'm losing track and it aint all here yet either.

Now to wait for the arrival of the 23"x25"x40" two shelf, two drawer Aristocrat. Which is probably already TOO SMALL!

They look fine, smell great and IMHO ..... FOR the MONEY are worth the wait.

FN in MT


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

poriggity said:


> If you get the stumpy's, smoke one and review it. I wanna know what its like. Paul, the rep for cigarFO is swearing up and down that they've had this idea for the better part of 10 years, yet I find it highly suspicious that they show up on the website shortly before the nub release.
> Scott


I talked to Barb today and she told me the stumpy's are just a different size in the ARS line.

I'm wanting to try the #7 fuerte when it comes in


----------



## threeten (Feb 17, 2008)

FN in MT said:


> Look what Fed-Ex just dropped off. Not a great digital, the green tape is MY ID of what the heck they are. I am definetly OVER the TOP with acquisitions lately. I'm losing track and it aint all here yet either.


Looks like you have 'em stacked on the reloading bench. Firearms and cigars - living the good life!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

FN in MT said:


> Look what Fed-Ex just dropped off. Package came in good shape, contents packed very well. My four bundles of fifty #7 Matures, and a 20 pack of the Cameroons. they also threw in a nice Stinky Ashtray,which will look good in the man cave........ and a sample of another of their Cameroons.
> 
> Not a great digital, the green tape is MY ID of what the heck they are. I am definetly OVER the TOP with acquisitions lately. I'm losing track and it aint all here yet either.
> 
> ...


DOnt smoke when your reloading...........lol


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Just tried one of the #7's that Mitro gave me, and it did not taste like a 50cent cigar. I had a Gurkha right before that, and I must say I think it was better then the Gurkha...

Not a Top of the line cigar, but GREAT for 50cents. I have to say I was impressed with the quality vs. the price. Not something I would smoke when I was in the mood for a good smoke, but when it's 22 and you are huddled by a fire, it's a nice smoke.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Let us know how the #7 Mature's and the cameroon is! I haven't had any cameroons yet, need to get around to trying some, and the price is on these is, well... awesome.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

threeten said:


> Looks like you have 'em stacked on the reloading bench. Firearms and cigars - living the good life!


 Alcohol and firearms, Cigars and GUNPOWDER don't mix!! NO cigar smoking while I RELOAD!

Had one of the Blend #7 double corona's on the way home this evening. HELL of a nice smoke for fifty cents!! I think given the proper humidity and some time to rest they will be even better. 
Great lawnmowing, dog walking, skeet shooting, flyfishing, gopher shooting cigars.

FN in MT


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I talked to Barb today and she told me the stumpy's are just a different size in the ARS line.
> 
> I'm wanting to try the #7 fuerte when it comes in


Yeah, I can see why she'd say that, but I find it HIGHLY suspicious that they come out with this cigar shortly before the Nubs official release. IMHO, they've lost a customer for life in me... I know some of you had no problems, but I don't think I'll be going back to them. I got ALOT better service from Rob at taboo cigars, and bought some cigars for the same price, that IMHO, are just as good.
Scott


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

poriggity said:


> Yeah, I can see why she'd say that, but I find it HIGHLY suspicious that they come out with this cigar shortly before the Nubs official release. IMHO, they've lost a customer for life in me... I know some of you had no problems, but I don't think I'll be going back to them. I got ALOT better service from Rob at taboo cigars, and bought some cigars for the same price, that IMHO, are just as good.
> Scott


 poriggity,

I don't know the CFO folks..... don't have a horse in this race so to speak. But coming up with a short/fat smoke is NOT Rocket Science.

Have to admit, I'm looking forward to the NUB cigars. Though.... I have the feeling they are going to be nothing more than a short/fat EXPENSIVE smoke. Typical "style of over substance" American marketing. But I'm going to give NUB the benefit of the doubt.

FN in MT


----------



## TabooCigars (Jan 18, 2008)

Ecto1 said:


> Try the Taboo. http://www.taboocigars.com/category.sc?categoryId=4 I ordered their sampler and have had their "twist" barber pole n the past and really liked it.


Thank You! We are smoking all the Taboo Twist right now! Order now!
Coupon Code: 20pfix
20% OFF any order of $40+ until 3/15/08! Or while supply last!
The Twist are selling fast!
Thanks CL
Rob


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

TabooCigars said:


> Thank You! We are smoking all the Taboo Twist right now! Order now!
> Coupon Code: 20pfix
> 20% OFF any order of $40+ until 3/15/08! Or while supply last!
> The Twist are selling fast!
> ...


Thanks Rob! What a deal!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

FN in MT said:


> poriggity,
> 
> I don't know the CFO folks..... don't have a horse in this race so to speak. But coming up with a short/fat smoke is NOT Rocket Science.
> 
> ...


As well you should. I've smoked two Nubs now, and I can tell you, its NOT hype. Sam blended this stuff RIGHT.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

FN - You mentioned "proper humidity" for the CFO cigars. I thought those were dry-box cigars and should remain around 25-30% RH?

I ordered a wheel of them two days ago. I can't wait until they come in - I have been looking for an "Every day" smoke for quite a while. Maybe this stick will do the trick.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Cameroon-swoon said:


> FN - You mentioned "proper humidity" for the CFO cigars. I thought those were dry-box cigars and should remain around 25-30% RH?
> 
> I ordered a wheel of them two days ago. I can't wait until they come in - I have been looking for an "Every day" smoke for quite a while. Maybe this stick will do the trick.


 For ME proper humi is 67%. Thats what I keep my collection at. These seemed a little drier so my comment was basically....I'll throw them in with the rest and in time they will be at 67%.

Don't know anything about dry boxing.......Sorry.

Had one of the Mature #7 Coronas yesterday and it was fine. To MY taste it's medium bodied, and I enjoyed it.

Today while I was doing some work outside I burned one of the Gran Torpedos. It was IMHO VERY Good. I was cutting and burning some yucca's (a spiny, PITA plant that takes over given the opportunity) so wasn't paying attention to the stick as I should have been. After ten minutes or more on the ground it had gone out. So I relit and paid better attention until the finish. A good hour long smoke for sure.

YMMV, everyones tastes are different, One mans meat, is another mans poison, etc. But personally I like the #7's. I'm sure some of the appeal is the fact that they cost 50 cents each! So my expectations are quite low. I've described them as "lawnmowing" cigars. Meaning a stick You can light , enjoy, put down or lose it and You don't cry. Yet still flavorful and enjoyable.

Once had one of the horses snatch a REAL Monte #2 out of my hand. An ISOM Monte!! This one likes tobbaco. Can't wait to give him my half smoked #7's this summer. Or if he can snatch another from my hand I wont cry. I'll do a post on how he enjoys them.

FN in MT


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Ordered the Corona Sampler, is it here yet?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Ordered the Corona Sampler, is it here yet?


no...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

so I went outside to smoke today, and figured I havent had one of the peruvian ligeros in about a week and a half...

I must say this is a much different cigar than I smoked then...the ligero is coming out nicely, and the ecuadorian spice is coming out more...good thing I have a nother bundle coming in on monday.

I'm gonna order another bundle to do some one year aging


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am smoking a #7 that jam sent me right now and my first impressions was yech. But after the first quarter inch I was like wow. This cigar surprised me after I was ready to write it off. This cigar is pretty good and could pass for a 3 to 5 dollar cigar. Good spicy flavor so far a good even burn and the great thing is @ 50 cent who cares if you have to leave it or put it out. If I had one issue it would be that it isn't the best smelling smoke but who cares about that.if I ever make the coolidor I plan this would be an instant addition to my rotation.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ecto1 said:


> I am smoking a #7 that jam sent me right now and my first impressions was yech. But after the first quarter inch I was like wow. This cigar surprised me after I was ready to write it off. This cigar is pretty good and could pass for a 3 to 5 dollar cigar. Good spicy flavor so far a good even burn and the great thing is @ 50 cent who cares if you have to leave it or put it out. If I had one issue it would be that it isn't the best smelling smoke but who cares about that.if I ever make the coolidor I plan this would be an instant addition to my rotation.


let them sit and even out a little more and you'll lose the 1/4 inch of ass on the start


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

smoking a Box-Pressed Barb's Choice FATSO right now. For 50 cents a stick.. this is a pretty nice smoke, definately happy with my purchase


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Porggity:
I would hate to lose you as a customer for life. :arghhhh:I hear what you're saying about the STUMPYs timing but I must also tell you that you are not correct-
-- for the record: here's the tale of the STUMPY-- 10 years ago our national sales manager asked me to send him ALL the stumps from cutting our regular cigars--fat ones, thin ones, didn't matter to him. Anything from an inch and a half to 4 inches.Didn't care which blend, what wrapper. He smoked these EVERYWHERE he went. HE called them STUMPYs and after a while some of our B&M customers starting asking for them, but only in fatter rings. We never branded them. Never sold them on any substantive commercial scale. However, STUMPYs are a REAL tradition around here, just amongst us kids.

I have ALWAYS believed that a very short, very fat cigar is a great way to have a quick smoke with some real OOMPH (that's a technical term) My personal favorite for this has always been the 4x50-52 torpitos, but the REAL STUMPYs are fatter.

So if you like NUBS (and I'm sure they're great...there are some good guys behind them) SMOKE THEM!!!

But if you want STUMPYs you gotta come to the OUTLET. 
www.thecigarFO.com


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Pmagus said:


> But if you want STUMPYs you gotta come to the OUTLET.
> www.thecigarFO.com


welcome Paul. Its about time you got over here

keep up the good work


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Woo! Welcome Paul! Thanks for stopping in.

You smokes are developing quite a following and for good reason.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Sigh, right now I'm at three tupperdors and two 20-count desktop humidors because I don't have the space for anything huge. But these damn cigarfo cigars are calling to me, asking me to make a coolidor and to fill it up with huge bundles of cheap smokes. Someone help me!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

just do it!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Agh... No way in hell I'll be able to have a cooler up here at Berkeley... Maybe I can put one in my closet back at home.

I _could_ just wait until I get my own place after college... but cigarfo might be gone by then, or have raised their awesomely cheap prices. Bah. Decisions decisions.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Paul, PM sent. I will now go back to taking my foot out of my mouth.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ok, so I bit on a 5er of the graffiti. the tat lovers cigar?

I must say yes, resoundingly.

I will be buying a bundle of these next week, when I get paid. for $2 a stick, these suckers cant be beat


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> ok, so I bit on a 5er of the graffiti. the tat lovers cigar?
> 
> I must say yes, resoundingly.
> 
> I will be buying a bundle of these next week, when I get paid. for $2 a stick, these suckers cant be beat


Cool! What specific tat would you say they are like? Brown vs. red label or anything more specific?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

boxer757 said:


> Cool! What specific tat would you say they are like? Brown vs. red label or anything more specific?


reminded me of the brown label. doesnt taste exactly like it, but has similar notes


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Got my bundle of #7 Reservas yesterday AND it only took a week to get here. Gonna get them in the humi to rest for several days before I have one (but I'm looking forward to it).


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I might call them and order the graffiti myself.. hopefully the order process and shipping is a little bit better than last time.
Scott


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Scott, I read elsewhere that they added a few more to the staff, the turnaround times should be getting shorter.


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Placed an order this past Thur, see how long it takes.......


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Another blind buy. I just purchased a bundle of the Graffiti robustos. This time I will not tolerate shipping issues. I'm going to ride their a$$ like Zoro.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BagfullofPings said:


> Another blind buy. I just purchased a bundle of the Graffiti robustos. This time I will not tolerate shipping issues. I'm going to ride their a$$ like Zoro.


It'll take how long it takes.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

You are right Bhudda, it will take, how long it takes, but almost a month for my order pissed me off, and I know Bagfullofpings personally, and he had similar issues. Jason, good luck with that order, and hopefully they don't take as long this time.
Scott


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> It'll take how long it takes.


No, CFO likes to forget things (Based on personal experience).


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Bah, just smoked my second reserva, which has been sitting in my humi for a few weeks now... Wow. I've never tasted urine before, but I'm sure it tastes exactly like that cigar did. I've never thrown a cigar away before the last inch before, but this one... Someone said that it tasted like ass for an inch and then got better, but I only got half that. It tasted like ass. Period.  Hopefully the others don't taste anything like this last one. I've smoked one other reserva, a few weeks ago, and I don't remember it being bad at all, so hopefully this was just an isolated experience.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao:

I know your pain. I've smoked few urine soaked reservas. The first couple of times, I tried to smoke through the taste. YUCK!! It made my throat hurt.

My bundles have been in my humidor for a little more than 3 weeks. The first week tasted like urine. The second week was a little better. The third week has been great. I smoked at least 4 reservas last weekend and there was no urine and my throat did not hurt.

In my opinion, they just need to dry out a bit.


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

I try to personally pee on these just to help everybody keep from smoking them too soon. Nah jus kidding. Actually, these cigars REQUIRE some rest. at 50cents, they are NOT OTT smokes.
www.thecigarFO.com


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Paul, I was wondering what the Dri-box Goldfoot cigars are... what do they compare to? 

I don't really know what to make of them given the description... 

If ordered what humidity should they be stored at?


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Has anyone tried the "SPECIAL # 7 Reserva Gran Beli"? Also, anyone tried the "Premier 6 Torpedo or the EP GranTorpedo Maduro"?? Has anyone tried these particular sizes? Are these cigars long filler? How good are they? Please let me know..THNX


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I smoked another reserva this morning and it was very smooth. IMO, I think these are going to be VERY NICE 6 months - 1 year down the road.


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

OK OK-- the Blend #7 Dry-Box Goldfoot is our original #7 cigar. Its a fullbodied cigar with a sungrown Ecuadoran wrapper and a mixed Honduran/Ecuadoran filler blend. In order to address some of your "URINE" :lol:comments we have dryboxed these right here at the OUTLET for a minimum of 6 weeks before shipping.. 

I should NOT be the one to comment on the flavor profile of the #7Reserva Gran Belicoso because....well some of YOU should do that


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

#7 Reserva Gran Belicoso.......Got a ring in about two weeks ago. They smell great, look good, no obvious defects, etc. 

YMMV etc.... But for MY taste I liked the three I've sampled so far. Both burned well, no issues. I'd call them a solid MEDIUM in strength with a long finish. 

My taste buds are retarded , as I fail to pick up all these subtle notes others seem to. (Especially the Reviewer for Cig Aff) But it was simply a toss up between peppery and spicey for me. What I also liked was the relatively easy draw and LOTS of smoke.

At start up two of the three were real "spitters" for me. Meaning the initial draw or two made me want to spit out the taste. But after several draws that goes away. Again...2 out of 3. Some taste issues upon lighting HAVE been mentioned by other members before. But IIRC all mentioned it went away rather quickly and the rest of the smoke was fine.

But in 3 out of 3 the middle half of the stick was the BEST. I've sensed the same on the other CFO's #7's. The middle of the stick seems (to ME anyway) to be the most pleasing.

I like this specific blend in this vitola. I'm going to buy more.

FN in MT


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

LouZava said:


> Has anyone tried the "SPECIAL # 7 Reserva Gran Beli"? Also, anyone tried the "Premier 6 Torpedo or the EP GranTorpedo Maduro"?? Has anyone tried these particular sizes? Are these cigars long filler? How good are they? Please let me know..THNX


the EP grantorp mad is good, you want a 5er?


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

currently 1/2 way through a 7 reserva.. between these and the fatsos I orderred.. wow GREAT price for some quality smokes. I'd order more but I think im set with 100 cigars


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

What humidity are you guys storing these at? Mine are sitting with 65% beads.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Try the AR Gigante Cameroon great cigar for the price


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> the EP grantorp mad is good, you want a 5er?


You know I do,  you paypal?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

LouZava said:


> You know I do,  you paypal?


eff paypal...just keep an eye out


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

CTDavis said:


> currently 1/2 way through a 7 reserva.. between these and the fatsos I orderred.. wow GREAT price for some quality smokes. I'd order more but I think im set with 100 cigars


You only bought 100...lol

Don't feel bad about ordering more, I ordered 200 last month.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

stig said:


> What humidity are you guys storing these at? Mine are sitting with 65% beads.


I run my cab at 65%. That seems to be a good number for the reservas.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just got mine today (7 reserva) and (# 7 Reserva Gran Bel) will let them sit a while but man I am so tempted to try one The box was in sun when I got home so I will let them adjust . I also have 65% beads but my box has no settle down yet.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

BagfullofPings said:


> You only bought 100...lol
> 
> Don't feel bad about ordering more, I ordered 200 last month.


true true, but where am I go9ng to find the time to smoke all these sticks


----------



## NullSmurf-cl (May 10, 2007)

BagfullofPings said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> I know your pain. I've smoked few urine soaked reservas. The first couple of times, I tried to smoke through the taste. YUCK!! It made my throat hurt.
> 
> ...


Fellas, I think you're ready for serious dog rocket rating and tasting tools.

Safe Link

Fixed the link


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

CTDavis said:


> true true, but where am I go9ng to find the time to smoke all these sticks


Very true.

I smoke 2-4 cigars per day, so I will go through my #7 stash before the end of 2008.


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

Pings---you're a lightweight:arghhhh:
I'm around 10-12 a day, which may explain why we make some cigars for 50cents:biggrin:


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Pmagus said:


> Pings---you're a lightweight:arghhhh:
> I'm around 10-12 a day, which may explain why we make some cigars for 50cents:biggrin:


How often do you brush your teeth? :lol:


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

Once a month whether I need to or not:dribble:


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Paul, did you get my PM a while back?
Scott


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

Yessir- response sent


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Paul, any idea when you will have anymore BLEND #7 RESERVA Robustos in stock?
I prefer this size. Thanks


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

They're coming, but you guys have been goobling up ALL of our #7 varieties very VERY fast...hard to keep up, although I am not complaining of course


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Got my Stumpys and a 5er of the Graffiti today. Woo! Looks like tomorrow will be a CFO day.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

mitro said:


> Got my Stumpys and a 5er of the Graffiti today. Woo! Looks like tomorrow will be a CFO day.


Let us know what you think of the graffiti and the stumpy when you smoke them.
I am hooked on the AR Gigante Cammys waiting for 2 bundles now


----------



## dnapunk (Feb 17, 2008)

Just got my delivery of #7's in. Look nice to me.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

jam said:


> Let us know what you think of the graffiti and the stumpy when you smoke them.
> I am hooked on the AR Gigante Cammys waiting for 2 bundles now


I loved the graffiti. ordered a bundle of the graffiti robusto's monday to have more on hand.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I just got done with a Corojo Stumpy. First of all, I got these just because I was curious. Generally a 60 RG smoke doesn't appeal to me. Overall it was ok, no great flavors popping out at me. Strength was a solid medium. The ash was good for the first half, but got a little flaky in the 2nd.

Also, I didn't measure it, but the ones I got were not 4". Just eyeballing it I'd say it was right about 5". I smoked it for 75 minutes and left about a 1" nub. I do smoke slow though. A regular robusto usually takes me about that long.

If I had a choice between the #7 and a Corojo Stumpy, I'd pick the #7 every time. Well see how the other wrappers are down the road.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesting. I'll have to see how they are when they get here. Thanks again for sending them to me Mike.
Scott


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh, no problem, Scott. I do have to keep in mind that they were right OTT. Just not my thing really.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> eff paypal...just keep an eye out


 (Just got back from work and read this..) Yikes ! Thanks


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah... I too always smoke one OTT... Just to get a base.. I find I am disspointed most of the time with the OTT smokes, but letting them rest helps a lot, usually.
Scott


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm only a half inch into a Graffiti and I can tell you that I'm completely blown away. Its fairly wet, but the flavor is amazing. I could definitely be fooled into believing its a Tat. Wow.

EDIT: I finished it and I'm still very impressed. Awesome flavors. They are very wet though. The further I got into the stick the wetter it was . Mine, I assume, were from the latest batch which just came off the boat not too long ago. Its not surprising they'd be wet, but they need to set a while to reach their full potential. My reaction is still: WOW!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

mitro said:


> I'm only a half inch into a Graffiti and I can tell you that I'm completely blown away. Its fairly wet, but the flavor is amazing. I could definitely be fooled into believing its a Tat. Wow.
> 
> EDIT: I finished it and I'm still very impressed. Awesome flavors. They are very wet though. The further I got into the stick the wetter it was . Mine, I assume, were from the latest batch which just came off the boat not too long ago. Its not surprising they'd be wet, but they need to set a while to reach their full potential. My reaction is still: WOW!


hells yeah


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> hells yeah


Hey Zack, I got your package today. Thanks bro for the fiver of the EP Maduro Torps. I will send out an award asap! Also Ill try to take pictures when I fix my crappy camera. (Memory Card Problems) Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!:dribble:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

LouZava said:


> Hey Zack, I got your package today. Thanks bro for the fiver of the EP Maduro Torps. I will send out an award asap! Also Ill try to take pictures when I fix my crappy camera. (Memory Card Problems) Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!:dribble:


no problem...enjoy


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

I just got a wheel of the #7's in the other day. The first thing I want to say is this: EVERY ONE STOP SAYING YOU WOULD PAY MORE FOR THIS SMOKE!.... you're gonna screw it up for us. These are dang good sticks and very consistent from what I can tell. I was gifted five of them from FN in MT to try out and I had two of them. Then I smoked one of mine as soon as they came in and every one has smoked the same and tasted the same - very good. Well, I have had a problem with the burn on all three of them. They have all tunneled and I have had to put the torch to the outer wrapper to touch up, but they still taste great.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update Vik I have two wheels on the bottom of my humi for about a week now .today looks like i will have break that apart and try one.... Thanks again


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Yesterday I smoked one of the EP Maduro Torps Zack sent me. It was ok. Very strong unique taste. The taste was a little on the cheaper side, but good. For the price, I think .75 cents, its not bad. thanks again Zack.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Aww, sounds like interest in the bundle splits died. Someone wanna sell me a few cigars?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

stig said:


> Aww, sounds like interest in the bundle splits died. Someone wanna sell me a few cigars?


I have the #7 reservas, is that what you are looking for?

I won't sell them to you, but I will *send* them to you.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

mitro said:


> I have the #7 reservas, is that what you are looking for?
> 
> I won't sell them to you, but I will *send* them to you.


Heh, thanks a lot, but I've got #7 reserva's out the wazzoo. I've given away more than I've smoked and I've still got more than I can handle, heh. I brought home a few, along with some other cigars, to enjoy over spring break though, hopefully they'll be better experiences than my last one (I really hope that last one was a fluke, and not a sign that my bundle has been cursed with urine :eeek.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Last night wife and I tried the #7 reserva Beefy Torpedo de Ecuadaor . Very good smoke.
Nice spice taste which mellow out after about a 1/3 . Lots of nice rich smoke. Only had to touch up once. I did have to purge it a few times but that just improve the taste... I did let them rest for a week once they got here.So like others here had said a good smoke fore the price.:biggrin:


----------



## dnapunk (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright, I finally took the plunge today after lunch. I went down to my favorite smoking spot along the shore and had my first #7 Reserva. All I can say is WOW! This cigar tasted better and lasted consistently longer than some $5 smokes I've had. I can honestly say if I smoked daily, this would be my #1 daily. I let them sit for 2 weeks in my humi based on other people's opinions. I had a no burn problems until the last inch of the stick. Definitely a great buy and highly recommended to anyone waiting to pull the trigger on these.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I just received my bundle of Graffiti robusto's . WOW!! I smoked 2 right out of the package. I had to make sure the first one was not a fluke...it wasn't.This is a top notch $9-$12 cigar (in California). IMO, the Graffiti will satisfy any true Pepin Whore and it beats the hell out of any $50 box/bundle I've ever smoked. Bye bye Legends Yellow.

Great job Pmagus, I'm impressed. Don't try raising your price...we know where you live:spiderman:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Recieved a 24 bundle of the Corona Sampler and a 10 pack of the stumpys Monday- They look great but I'll let em sit for a week or two before I start on them. I'll post the blow by blow then. Transit time from order was about a week.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Just ordered a wheel of then #7 reservas and a 9 pack sampler of the Graffiti!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I just orderd my AR gigantes and a graffiti sampler


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm gonna pull on a wheel of the goldfoot...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

got the graffiti robustos...damn fine smoke...gonna let them sit a week and then smoke some more...have to get another bundle to have age for a bit..


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I smoked a graffiti churchill gifted from Mitro, and bagfullofpings gifted me a 5er of the robustos today.. I think I'll smoke one.
Scott


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

matalo said:


> I am a huge fan of the fullest of full body smokes and would like to try the PERUVIAN LIGERO. They have a sampler for $20. 5Toros 6x52 5Torpedos 6.5x54
> with 1Churchill 7x50 FREE. Would anyone be interested in splitting this to try them out? I would let you have the Churchill. Please let me know.


This didn't turn out at all like I had planned...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=236192


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I am waiting for them to get some more #7 Reserva in the Robusto size so i can place an order


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I am waiting for them to get some more #7 Reserva in the Robusto size so i can place an order


which ones, the goldfoot or regular #7 toro? they have the #7 reserva toro in stock


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I want the Robusto size #7 Reserva


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Order the Toros and cut an inch off the foot.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I want the Robusto size #7 Reserva


I've never seen the robusto reserva...

yeah, just cut an inch off the foot, or smoke an inch less


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

great...after reading this entire thread I will also have to suck it up and try some of these....


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Do it.. But IMHO, call in your order.
Scott


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

poriggity said:


> Do it.. But IMHO, call in your order.
> Scott


yes, CALL in your order and talk to Barb. I dont use the site to order, just to see whats there


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

So, you LIKE talkin' to Barb eh??? :helloooo:


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Well my card was charged but I am still waiting on delivery... I understand that I have to be patient with CFO, it's just easier said than done:brick:


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Boxer- have you looked at your front door since yesterday??? :lol:
UPS says---

Tracking Number: 1Z 5V5 06F 03 4171 236 9 
Service: GROUND 
Weight: 2.00 Lbs 
Delivered On: 04/03/2008 2:14 P.M. 
Location: FRONT DOOR


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

:roflmao:

Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Pmagus said:


> Hey Boxer- have you looked at your front door since yesterday??? :lol:
> UPS says---
> 
> Tracking Number: 1Z 5V5 06F 03 4171 236 9
> ...


Wow great customer service guys! Just as I opened this post to reply I got a phone call from ya'll!

I explained that I live in an apartment and had my cigars shipped to my permanent home address where my sister was supposed to call me when they arrived. I guess she dropped the ball, I will have to track her down.

Excellent guys, I will be ordering from you again just for that kind of personal touch if nothing else.

Now to find those seegars...


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Got my new humi on Monday. Promptly filled up 1/4 of my drawer space with three rings of CFO#7's out of my cooledor. Looking forward to a PROPERLY HUMIDIFIED #7 in a month or two. With four months of age on them they should be pretty good. 

I went to Reno last weekend and took half a dozen #7's with me. Gave a few away and the three other beta testers wanted the info on CFO to order some. They liked them that much.

Like we have said a thousand times before...Great smokes for the money. 

FN in MT


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I got the graffiti sampler about a week ago , 1 of the coronas when i cut it it split up the middle but the 2nd one was perfect , a very good cigar they probably have to sit more


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

jam said:


> I got the graffiti sampler about a week ago , 1 of the coronas when i cut it it split up the middle but the 2nd one was perfect , a very good cigar they probably have to sit more


yeah...gotta let them sit and adjust. they ship a little wet.

I just got a wheel of the #7 drybox goldfoot, and they are great. also got a couple #7 fuerte samples...they're gonna sit a little to adjust


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright my #7 reservas and Graffiti sampler are in. I'll be throwing them in the winedor soon to get stable. Thanks again to CFO for the personal touch on your customer service.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

boxer757 said:


> Alright my #7 reservas and Graffiti sampler are in. I'll be throwing them in the winedor soon to get stable. Thanks again to CFO for the personal touch on your customer service.


enjoy...

I'll be posting a review of the #7 fuerte soon


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

smoked a #7 fuerte today....damn strong...


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> smoked a #7 fuerte today....damn strong...


Did it meet up to your gauntlet throwdown?

How was the flavor?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

boxer757 said:


> Did it meet up to your gauntlet throwdown?
> 
> How was the flavor?


it was strong. In fact, it was more fuerte than most that call themselves fuerte. as for picking up the gauntlet, it did, but I smote it with fire.

as for flavor, little spice, hardcore tobacco. straightforward and strong, not just nicotine (and it had some of that too)

it wanted to rochambeau, but I went first, so I won...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

oh BTW the graffiti's are just getting better by the day


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Those graffitis are sounding better all the time! May have to pick up a stack.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Cool thanks for the info.

I have smoked 5 of the graffitis out of the sampler I picked up and I agree that they are a nice stick. Definitely worth trying. I had flavor issues with the torpedo but have only had one of that vitola so I can't knock it based on that. However the robustos and toros have been spot on so far


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

boxer757 said:


> Cool thanks for the info.
> 
> I have smoked 5 of the graffitis out of the sampler I picked up and I agree that they are a nice stick. Definitely worth trying. I had flavor issues with the torpedo but have only had one of that vitola so I can't knock it based on that. However the robustos and toros have been spot on so far


I have found that they ship wet and need a couple weeks to "get right"


----------



## GARU-cl (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone want to do a small trade? Say one or two of the 6 year premier aged, grafitti, corojo superiore, and ARS corojo for a few of the Blend #7 Reserva? 
Thanks


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*WPN SELECT switch....BOMBS....*



GARU said:


> Anyone want to do a small trade? Say one or two of the 6 year premier aged, grafitti, corojo superiore, and ARS corojo for a few of the Blend #7 Reserva?
> Thanks


A NOOB in need of a few sticks...... Target Acquired....Almost TOO EASY.

Drop me a PM with an address , then prepare for the carnage.

FN in MT


----------



## GARU-cl (Apr 24, 2008)

NOT a NOOB! NOOB to this site. Been smoking gars for about 12 years or so. Been a member of CW since 2000. Was of member of the old JR BB (anyone remember that?) - got out of hand so it was axed. Not a heavy cigar smoker. Mosty smoke while on the golf course. Found the CFO stuff to be good for that (don't mind throwing away a buck or a buck & 1/2 cigar). Recently found this site when I was research the CFO cigars.
Looks like a great site. Glad to be here!


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

I guess that "number of Posts: 1" threw me. 

Do You want some #7 Reservas or not??

FN in MT


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

GARU, are you looking to trade for the #7 reservas, or trade yours away?


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

FN in MT said:


> I guess that "number of Posts: 1" threw me.


LOL!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Had the MAG Firecracker Corona yesterday.
With that name I was expecting a spicy bomb, which at first light up it did, but quickly settled into a med bodied leathery, earthy smoke.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm going to try the liga2 next, I believe...and get another bundle of regular graffiti


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm not impressed with the Grafitti's. Now the Cammy Unicorns hit the spot! Just ordered another round.....Barb's the greatest!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I'm going to try the liga2 next, I believe...and get another bundle of regular graffiti


Hey Zack,
I tried the Liga2 (gifted by Mitro-Thanks) it was a my favorite cigarFO cigar so far. It wont kick YOUR bad arse, but its good and strong and quite tastie also.


----------



## GARU-cl (Apr 24, 2008)

Well actually when I got my order they included a #7 (not sure it was the reserva or not), but it was a big beefy torpedo. Now it was a decent cigar with a little spice, probably the best 50 cent cigar you'll ever get, but it just doesn't come close to the other smokes I mentioned, so I'm going to decline.
Now I'm a veteran with 2 posts!:sorry:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GreySmoke said:


> Hey Zack,
> I tried the Liga2 (gifted by Mitro-Thanks) it was a my favorite cigarFO cigar so far. It wont kick YOUR bad arse, but its good and strong and quite tastie also.


thats what I wanted to hear...as soon as I get my stimulus check on the 9th...I'm goin for it


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Where do you get these cigars?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

www.thecigarfo.com


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks BA!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone tried the "stumpys"??? (didn't read the entire 11 pages, I'm lazy!). Seems like a Nub knockoff to me!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

They seem to be good at that. They rest of the sticks have been pretty good, so I would guess it would be worth a try.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SVB said:


> Anyone tried the "stumpys"??? (didn't read the entire 11 pages, I'm lazy!). Seems like a Nub knockoff to me!


its not a nub knockoff anymore than the casa blanca half jeroboam or petrus dogwalkers are nub knockoffs. from what I've heard they are pretty good depending on the wrapper


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

The Stumpys I've had were my LEAST favorite thing I've had from CFO. I still think the regular Grafitti is my fav.


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey SVB the STUMPYs have been around goin on 10 years or more I don't guess that they're a knock off of anything


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

So why are you guys all so special that CFO fills your orders, yet for 3-4 weeks they ignore my order, and dont even reply to my emails?!
I had an order for the stumpys and the #7 reserva wheel.

Might have to get one of you guys to order it for me, then forward it on. Wont be for about a month though. My cigar budget is booked out till then 

-Joel-


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Man after reading all this stuff about CFO I wanna try a couple! Anyone got some laying around they would like to trade for? I dont have much in the humi since I am pretty new but I do have some 5 Vegas Gold's I could pass along.

Billy


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I tried one of the 7's Mitro gave me two three months ago when I mowed the lawn this past weekend, and I have to say, for .50 it was well worth it.


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> www.thecigarfo.com


 "I wish I still had that Jackson Baseball card....


----------



## MithShrike-cl (Jul 17, 2008)

I ran a split on these on another board a little while back. Great value sticks. Some consistency issues IMO. I ordered the #7 Reserva, the Peruvian Ligero Churchill, and the Premier 6 Double Corona. IMO the best of the lot was the Premier 6. It had a surprising sweet/buttered toast flavor to it. The Peruvian Churchill was weird in that the wrapper smelled like a floral perfume but it wasn't evident in the aroma of the smoke or the flavor.

I think the #7 Reservas and the Peruvian Ligeros should be laid to rest for at least a year. The Premiers were great from the get go.

I got my package in about 10 days and they even through in a branded 3 stick Stinky ashtray which was much appreciated because I was using a stump.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Are these CFOs worth a try, or should I stick with known brands? Noob here


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

I bought several 50 stick rings back 18 months? Two years ago?? Anyway I'm still enjoying them. These are not on par with $4 to $6 sticks but for FIFTY CENTS they are AMAZING. And occasionally one finds a real dandy.

Great sticks for fishing, yard gars, etc.

FN in MT


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

Any one wanna do a split of some of these?

Looking at the Premier 6, can't find the #7's anywhere.

-Rick.


----------

